# What is the meaning of Christmas to you?



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 5, 2014)

Just curious.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll be honest. It doesn't mean to me what it should. It's become a time for family togetherness, a couple of days off, some good eating, and too much spending of money.
 It feels more like a national holiday than a spiritual one. I have no one to blame for this but myself, and this year instead of throwing some money in a bucket or to some organizations I'm going to try to get the family together and help someone face to face. I'm really sick of the not so personal charity.    Any suggestions?


----------



## formula1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re:*

Great memories of good times with family.  It's the only time of the year our families can get everyone together.  This year is going to be different as I lost my Mom this year.  But I rejoice in knowing she is with the Lord!

It's another great time of the year to give thanks to what God has gifted each one of us in Christ.  And most of my family does that as well.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

I believe the world has forgotten the true meaning of Christmas. It's turned into a big advertising, Santa Clause, gift giving, money spending type thing, I'm personally guilty of turning it into that.


Christmas is truly a time to celebrate God's gift to us, His Son, Jesus Christ. In a sense the true meaning is still intact(God gave His Son we give stuff). But in a sense, the true meaning is gone, due to a "holiday rush" that people go in to where they're so worried about visiting and presents that they forgot the true meaning of Christmas. I believe we all need to slow down at times.


What Christmas's true meaning to me? It's a celebration of God sending His Son into the world to die for our sins.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 5, 2014)

Years ago it was about gifts, family and good food.  It always felt so hollow to me, to the point I hated Christmas time.  I literally despised it.  It had all become so hedonistic and material.

Things changed a few years back.
Now we always try to do a lot for the less fortunate around Christmas.  Over the last few years we(as a family) do way more for others than for ourselves and it's become my favorite time of the year.  Our kids have bought into it to the point they enjoy doing for others as much as open presents.  It's affected them to the point where my daughter wants to be a missionary and my son wants to be a pastor, so yeah it's working.  I couldn't be more grateful.  It almost makes me tear up.

This week I heard the best explanation for Christmas I have ever heard:

"Doing for others who DON'T deserve it, because that's what Christ did for us."

I think anything other than that and the meaning is getting lost.


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 5, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> I'll be honest. It doesn't mean to me what it should. It's become a time for family togetherness, a couple of days off, some good eating, and too much spending of money.
> It feels more like a national holiday than a spiritual one. I have no one to blame for this but myself, and this year instead of throwing some money in a bucket or to some organizations I'm going to try to get the family together and help someone face to face. I'm really sick of the not so personal charity.    Any suggestions?



we sponsor a family through our church every year. Not face to face but we are buying for a particular child's wish.  We do several of these things.  We are restoring an old playground set for a family that has 5 adopted orphan kids too. I won't be face to face but the leader of the group effort will deliver it Christmas eve. The truth is we should be doing this stuff all year not just Christmas.  Pick a mission trip or local mission. It's so easy to just throw money at it and keep our time. My freinds and I are going in January to Fayetteville for SBC training.  Once certified we will go to chain saw school.  This allows us to go just about anywhere a storm hits and help clean up. So many possibilities to help folks.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Dec 9, 2014)

The Word became flesh and dwelt among us. We attained a mediator for us to The Father. That is the only meaning there is; anything else is something we've added, for better or worse.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 9, 2014)

time for families to get together, help out others in need.
I don't get into the festivities (Christmas music, lights, movies, etc) or any spiritual leanings really. 

I do look forward to Adam Sandler's Channuka Song but that's about it for the music.


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 9, 2014)

Christmas is about the birth of our Lord and Savior.....Period. All the other fluff surrounding it is more than I can deal with. I actually hate this time of year, sad to say. All my family gets along for the most part, but our family gatherings are rather small and boring, and I'm usually just glad when they leave, and it's over. I suppose this is why I have been dubbed the family scrooge. My family has so much "stuff" that buying gifts has become more of a chore than fun. I would much rather help a family in need, then have a small family dinner and be done with it. But I can't get my family on board for some reason.


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 13, 2014)

To me it is the celebration of the birth of Jesus Christ our savior.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 13, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Just curious.



It is the celebration of the birth of God's light in the world, which is Jesus, --His word made flesh. It is a celebration with a focus on Jesus and the saints,  it is about prayer in the light(s) which is Jesus and the saints, of God's gift ( gift giving) to the world, which is a His grace Jesus.

It's about Christmas trees, rum, family, music, songs, surprises, Saint Nic, Coca Cola, stockings, special occasion foods and meals, wine, phone calls, conflict, charity, love, gifts, visits, travel, poverty, chestnuts, smiles, candy, tears, toys, Bing Crosby,  Ebenezer Scrooge and Christmas past, present and future, National Lampoon's Family Christmas, a kids first firearm, hunting rabbits Christmas afternoon,   a mama daughter ring, mama kissing Santa Clause, sidewalks and the Salvation Army, friends,  winter images of England and the Netherlands during the industrial revolution (usually folk skating), poets, paupers, prisoners, preachers, pensioners, princes and children, shopping, sales and salespeople, women in dresses, men is Sunday shirts and pants, moms and dads, grand fathers and grand mothers, teachers, time, traffic, barbecues, swimin, swimin pools,  aunts and uncles, brothers and sisters, widows and widowers,  people who have no one, pets, Presidents and Prime Ministers. It's about the whole world in his hands.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## 1988USMC (Dec 18, 2014)

John 3:16


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Broke


----------



## Harbuck (Dec 21, 2014)

Actually Christmas is Pagan to it's core. So many followers of Christ have been deceived into believing it's about the birth of our savior but if you study your history you will find out other wise. it's ALL lies.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 21, 2014)

Harbuck said:


> Actually Christmas is Pagan to it's core. So many followers of Christ have been deceived into believing it's about the birth of our savior but if you study your history you will find out other wise. it's ALL lies.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Harbuck said:


> Actually Christmas is Pagan to it's core. So many followers of Christ have been deceived into believing it's about the birth of our savior but if you study your history you will find out other wise. it's ALL lies.


Technically, Im not sure "lies" is accurate.
Its a fact that church leaders chose Dec. 25th as the date to celebrate the birth of Jesus. So Christians today celebrate Christmas based on that "true" history.
Its the WHY church leaders chose Dec 25th that you aren't going to be taught by Christianity. And its NOT because they actually believed Jesus was born on 
Dec. 25th.  "Politics" were alive and well back then too.
Its not a coincidence that much of the customs involved in celebrating Christmas are rooted in Pagan history.
A tidbit -
what was the last day of the (pre "Christmas") Pagan Saturnalia celebration? -
Dec 25th.

Should any of that matter?
I personally don't think so. 
Christmas is what it means to you.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 22, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Technically, Im not sure "lies" is accurate.
> Its a fact that church leaders chose Dec. 25th as the date to celebrate the birth of Jesus. So Christians today celebrate Christmas based on that "true" history.
> Its the WHY church leaders chose Dec 25th that you aren't going to be taught by Christianity. And its NOT because they actually believed Jesus was born on
> Dec. 25th.  "Politics" were alive and well back then too.
> ...



 Very Good point. I took my family down to fernbank last year in early December. They have a really cool demonstration on the importance of Dec. 25 and the history behind it in their planetarium. Concerning the star of Bethlehem and the magi.


----------



## hummerpoo (Dec 22, 2014)

I wonder, if I celebrated Passover, and Atonement, and Tabernacles, how many heads would I be seen as having ... two or three?

I look at the current season as requiring obedience to "love thy neighbor".


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 22, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Christmas is what it means to you.



ZACKLY!  Hence the thread title.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 22, 2014)

> Originally Posted by WaltL1 View Post
> Christmas is what it means to you





SemperFiDawg said:


> ZACKLY!  Hence the thread title.


Too bad it just cant be left at that by most.
For example -
Ive heard a million times so far "Put Christ back in Christmas". I think to myself " well who went in YOUR brain and took him out of Christmas"?
And on the flip side you may get the A/A saying in response "well you are observing a Pagan holiday you less than intelligent Christian". 
While of course at the A/A house they aren't Pagans worshipping Saturnalia, they are just having Christmas. 
I don't see the difference.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Food for thought:  There's quiet a few similarities between some of the responses in this thread and the one in the AAA forum titled "Why do Athiest celebrate Christmas".


----------



## Harbuck (Dec 22, 2014)

If you all care to educate yourself here are a few places to start. I'm not bashing or Judging anyone I only wish to provide you with info so that you can educate yourself and make an informed decision on were you wish to stand on the subject.

http://www.hope-of-israel.org/cmas1.htm

http://hope-of-israel.org/trueorigin.htm

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yule

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_tree

http://www.paganspath.com/magik/yule-history2.htm


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Harbuck said:


> If you all care to educate yourself here are a few places to start. I'm not bashing or Judging anyone I only wish to provide you with info so that you can educate yourself and make an informed decision on were you wish to stand on the subject.
> 
> http://www.hope-of-israel.org/cmas1.htm
> 
> ...



Harbuck I understand what you are saying.  My wife and I had this conversation last night.  I think it's the spirit so-to-speak of the individual or family that determines the meaning of Christmas.  Regardless of what it grew out of, I don't think many, if any, today see it as a pagan Holliday.  I think it's safe to say it's universally understood to be a distinctly Christian based event.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 22, 2014)

Harbuck said:


> If you all care to educate yourself here are a few places to start. I'm not bashing or Judging anyone I only wish to provide you with info so that you can educate yourself and make an informed decision on were you wish to stand on the subject.
> 
> http://www.hope-of-israel.org/cmas1.htm
> 
> ...



I don't think most of us are ignorant of those things, you're not shedding some unknown light on the subject. There is a whole lot of Christmas history between those days and now though. The " meaning" is not the same & has become part of the American Christian culture. 

I find Easter a much more spiritual celebration of Christ, but if not for days like these when would the EMC Christians make it to church?
Easter.
Mothers day.
Christmas.


----------



## Harbuck (Dec 23, 2014)

But do you feel God is pleased with people blending those pagan practices and deities with what we claim is the celebration of his birth?


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Harbuck said:


> But do you feel God is pleased with people blending those pagan practices and deities with what we claim is the celebration of his birth?


If God isn't pleased, its not the people he isn't pleased with, its the Church.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 23, 2014)

Harbuck said:


> But do you feel God is pleased with people blending those pagan practices and deities with what we claim is the celebration of his birth?



We don't blend pagan practices. That was done years ago, what we have is a good old fashioned Christian American Christmas...mixed in with materialism....and some giving from the heart which is the work of  Christ in us.

 We may not do it right, or for all the right reasons, but I do believe God is pleased when we worship Him.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Its worth mentioning that "blend" means taking two or more EXISTING things and mixing them together.
Christianity did not celebrate Christmas.
Christmas did not exist in Christianity.
Christianity did not celebrate birth dates.
Christianity did not/does not know when Jesus was born.
Adopted, changed, ripped off, morphed .... maybe.
But not "blend".


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

Harbuck said:


> But do you feel God is pleased with people blending those pagan practices and deities with what we claim is the celebration of his birth?



I think God looks over the legalism and sees the intentions of the heart; in this case the celebration and gratitude shown to him for the gift of his sacrifice.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Its worth mentioning that "blend" means taking two or more EXISTING things and mixing them together.
> Christianity did not celebrate Christmas.
> Christmas did not exist in Christianity.
> Christianity did not celebrate birth dates.
> ...



I don't know Walt.  Pre existing Birth of Christ + Pre existing Holliday = Christmas   sounds like "blend" to me, but I think it's irrelevant so call it what you will.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 23, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I think God looks over the legalism and sees the intentions of the heart; in this case the celebration and gratitude shown to him for the gift of his sacrifice.



I hope that is how God looks at our hearts in all matters. He knows our intentions of the heart. We might not all believe the same about the Trinity or what the Book of John means but God knows our intentions.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 23, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I don't know Walt.  Pre existing Birth of Christ + Pre existing Holliday = Christmas   sounds like "blend" to me, but I think it's irrelevant so call it what you will.


If there was a Christian Christmas and its observances and there was a Pagan Saturnalia and its observances and they were taken and mixed together I would agree with "blend".
In this case only one of them existed.
Based on Christian practices or more accurately non practices prior to the Church swinging a deal with Pagans, there wouldn't even be a "Christmas".
And again I think we agree that Christmas is what it means to each of us but history is what it is.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 23, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> If there was a Christian Christmas and its observances and there was a Pagan Saturnalia and its observances and they were taken and mixed together I would agree with "blend".
> In this case only one of them existed.
> Based on Christian practices or more accurately non practices prior to the Church swinging a deal with Pagans, there wouldn't even be a "Christmas".
> And again I think we agree that Christmas is what it means to each of us but history is what it is.




If Constantine convinced Pagans to become Christians in name, and convinced Christians under his political rule to accept some Pagan ceremonies/beliefs/traditions....would that not be a blend?  Not so much of blending the ceremony but a blend of faiths?


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 23, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> If Constantine convinced Pagans to become Christians in name, and convinced Christians under his political rule to accept some Pagan ceremonies/beliefs/traditions....would that not be a blend?  Not so much of blending the ceremony but a blend of faiths?


I see your point but in this case we are talking specifically about Christmas/celebration of Jesus's birth -


> But do you feel God is pleased with people blending those pagan practices and deities with what we claim is the celebration of his birth?


My point being there was no celebration of his birth. Once the Church swung the deal with the Pagans they certainly couldn't leave it as a Pagan celebration so the conscience decision was made that this would now be a celebration of Jesus's birth. Something that didn't exist in Christianity before that.
Heck the Puritans even outlawed the observance of Christmas at one time for that exact reason. 
That's not blend that may be the original" bait and switch" 

EDIT - I should add that I do see how it can be called a blend in that now its a blend of Pagan rituals and Jesus's birthday and that was probably what Harbuck meant anyway. But it wasn't a blend originally and it wasn't the "people" who made the change. The people just followed the Church as they were supposed to.
An off shoot topic could be that the Church swung a deal allowing the Pagans to keep their rituals. Why would they do that? The obvious answer may be that it was a numbers game and not a "believe in God" game. Is that Godly? Or is that forsaking the belief in God to obtain numbers, power, money etc?
I reject religion while leaving open the possibility of God for these and other, obvious to me, reasons.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 23, 2014)

A good and relevant read:

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/23/opinion/parini-how-we-got-christmas/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 23, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> A good and relevant read:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/23/opinion/parini-how-we-got-christmas/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


Yep very relevant. It leaves out some history but makes the point. I would think to Christians this -


> But one must never forget that Christians themselves -- and I am one of them -- consider this a holy time, a time of spiritual renewal, a time of the year when darkness opens to the possibility of light.


should be really all that matters.
However it still leaves me with the question of how can an Atheist or anyone else for that matter "remove" that. 
As in "Put Christ back in Christmas".


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 23, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> I would think to Christians this -
> 
> should be really all that matters.



It is.  We celebrate the hope that JEsus represents to the world.




WaltL1 said:


> However it still leaves me with the question of how can an Atheist or anyone else for that matter "remove" that.



They can't  Nobody can change what it means to _me_.  
If it was a Biblically recognized custom where the celebration was an obvious and relevant part of the early church (as communion is), then the meaning would be difficult to secularize.

As it stands, pagans can also tell say "give the tree back to saturnalia."

I put up two Christmas trees every year.  I am quite certain there is not a Christmas tree in the Bible.  However, the meaning to me and my family will remain Christian.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 23, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> It is.  We celebrate the hope that JEsus represents to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant help but think the whole "Put Christ back in Christmas" bumper sticker and those like it are merely another commercialization for profit as pointed out in your link. Ive got a number of ideas going through my head on how I can make some serious cash from you guys 


> I put up two Christmas trees every year


Come on JB admit it. One of those trees is for the Pagan in you


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 23, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Ive got a number of ideas going through my head on how I can make some serious cash from you guys



Many people have found ways to get Christians to part with their cash.  To date, Mel Gibson has been the most succesful.



WaltL1 said:


> Come on JB admit it. One of those trees is for the Pagan in you





.....actually, one of them is a reference to my days as a divorcee.  So, I guess it has pagan roots depending on who you ask 

When I was a single dad, I would take my son to a tree lot and ask the workers to show me the "charlie brown" tree, 'cause I knew it would be the cheapest tree on the lot.  Usually about $25.  My son and I would take the tree home, and I would let him decorate it.  I would always use the big colored light bulbs, and he would put every ornament in the same spot......it was very cool, the ultimate bachelor Christmas tree for he and I.

My current wife is a perfectionist when it comes to Christmas trees.  Perfectly decorated, only white lights.  

So, I buy two trees.  The "family" tree is the one my wife decorates, and we buy a 2nd "charlie brown" tree to remember the years it was just me and my boy......big colored light bulbs and all.  He lets his sister decorate it too, so it's not like we are leaving the girls out.  But, my wife gets her "perfect" tree, and we also get a good, old school, blinking colored lights, crooked star, gaudy ornaments "charlie brown tree.

I like that tradition.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Many people have found ways to get Christians to part with their cash.  To date, Mel Gibson has been the most succesful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great tradition.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 23, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> My current wife is a perfectionist when it comes to Christmas trees.  Perfectly decorated, only white lights.
> 
> So, I buy two trees.  The "family" tree is the one my wife decorates, and we buy a 2nd "charlie brown" tree to remember the years it was just me and my boy......big colored light bulbs and all.  He lets his sister decorate it too, so it's not like we are leaving the girls out.  But, my wife gets her "perfect" tree, and we also get a good, old school, blinking colored lights, crooked star, gaudy ornaments "charlie brown tree.
> 
> I like that tradition.


This post is worthless... without pictures.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 23, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> This post is worthless... without pictures.



I'll take a few tonight and post, won't be hard to figure out which is which


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 23, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I'll take a few tonight and post, won't be hard to figure out which is which


Looking forward to it. We haven't had a tree for a few years now, but you may have inspired me to go and grab one.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 23, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Many people have found ways to get Christians to part with their cash.  To date, Mel Gibson has been the most succesful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I nominate you for the Dad of the Year award!
Although I have to admit I agree with your wife about the all white lights.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks guys for the kind words.

Walt, Christmas gots to have some color!!  

Here's this year's trees......the Charlie Brown isn't near as funny as it was when my boy did all the decoratin' at 3 - 8 yrs old.  Those are priceless memories to me.  I'm glad he lets his sister help (she's from current marriage), but, this is something I do so we can remember those days when it was me and him trying to make a good holiday together.   I've told him as long as I'm alive and able, there will always be a "charlie brown" tree at home for him to decorate. 

Among the many other things, Christmas is a great time for memories and family.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 23, 2014)

Good stuff JB! Is that Charlie Brown tree in the basement? Say it isn't so!...


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 23, 2014)

YEah, it's a finished basement......we spend most of our free time down there because that's where the recliners are, but company rarely goes down there


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 23, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words.
> 
> Walt, Christmas gots to have some color!!
> 
> ...


Wow your wife even matched the color of the ribbons on her tree to the color of the drapes. Now that's going too far 


> Walt, Christmas gots to have some color!!


Then you might like what my good friend and fellow Agnostic does every year  -
http://wabe.org/post/christmas-lights-monroe-drive


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 23, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> YEah, it's a finished basement......we spend most of our free time down there because that's where the recliners are, but company rarely goes down there


Yea, I would stay down there as well. I'd be afraid to break something upstairs.

You need to slip one of those Charlie Brown ornaments into the pretty tree.


----------



## M80 (Dec 23, 2014)

This is something I copied and pasted. I like this 



Why my family does do Santa Claus, and does it BIG!
It’s December. The hustle and bustle is in over drive. Everything smells of frasier fir. Pinterest is a holy grail for moms everywhere. It’s that time of year where decorations, fashion and even radio music all have the same focus. I find this time of year magical. I always have. That span of calendar between Thanksgiving and Christmas is, in my opinion, the most wonderful time of year!

Now that I have children of my own, this time seems even more precious. I get to see Christmas through the eyes of a child. Two actually, an eighteen month old and a four year old. And now, those children are being raised up in our Christian home! it seems I am asked almost daily, “do y’all do Santa Claus?”

Here is my answer: absolutely! And we don’t do anything halfway.

There are countless articles out there explaining how different families have chosen to go about handling what is apparently a huge holiday predicament. This blog is simply that, MY family’s choice and how we came to it. I have appreciated ALL the articles I’ve read. Like anyone, I agree and disagree with various points. I expect any readers to do the same of me. I just wanted people to know why we do our thing. It’s not a holiday predicament. It’s a tradition. Like eating turkey on thanksgiving. It doesn’t kill you. It doesn’t make you any less spiritual. Has today’s culture made it consumeristic? Yes, but they’ve been doing that for decades. They do the same for birthdays and back-to-school.

Now, my family does our best balancing the reality of the TRUE meaning of Christmas with the magical aspect of Christmas. I have amazing conversations with my four year old when she sees our Christmas tree ornament with Santa kneeling before the manger. She asks why Santa is praying and I explain that he is thanking God for the greatest gift of all, Jesus. Santa is NOT a God. Santa, real or not, bows to Christ because Philippians 2:10 tells us we all will. She asks why Santa brings gifts. I explain that Santa was so thankful that God gave the gift of Jesus that his heart wanted to bring gifts to others. God set the example of a giving heart and we are to have a giving heart. All these lessons must be taught to our children, though.

Simply, Christmas is about giving – because God gave. There’s also a balance of giving in there too.

After Chris and I went through Hurricane Katrina, we experienced the body of Christ and how they give. We received gift cards, gifts, and it seems every time we shook someone’s hand they were slipping us cash. It was uncomfortable. We were vulnerable. I wasn’t sure how to receive help. I spent so much of my ministry giving that I’d abandoned the power of receiving. That time was a great reminder to me of the importance of receiving. God gave His Son and we are to receive Him.

There’s a balance. It is learned. It must be taught. We are to teach our children both: the importance and joy in giving and the humility and heart of thankfulness from gracious givers.

It is hard to compete with Santa if you are letting the culture dictate what is important to your family. My 18 month old has NO idea that Santa brings gifts. She just knows that Santa is funny and we get excited when we see him. She gets just as excited about singing Jesus Loves Me or going outside to play.

But Santa is make believe and it supports an unhealthy view of reality.
Guess what? So does Doc McStuffins, Sophia the First, Transformers, Disney Princesses and every other thing your kids get excited about. Spoiler: stuffed animals don’t really come to life and talk when adults aren’t present. Girls with magic necklaces can’t talk to animals. Heavens, our parents grew up watching Mr. Ed the Horse talking to Wilbur. It’s just my generation that panics about the psychology behind damaging our children due to skewed realities. What parent sits down with their child after every tv show, video game, movie or stuffed animal gift to explain “how this isn’t reality. It’s fantasy and I want you to know the difference.”

Bottom line, they are kids. They don’t get to be kids for long. They will quit believing in magic and make believe all too soon. They will struggle with identity, acceptance and body image for MUCH longer than if the Elf on the Shelf really traveled to the North Pole every night. Their struggles will be real, and hard, and painful. Reality will crush them and beat them and wound them and scar them. My children are learning of Noah, Moses, Adam & Eve. These are stories of truth and biblical history. But before that first heart break, I cherish the fairy tales too.

Don’t come at me with your “Santa pushes good works” fight either. Good. So do I. If you go in the potty when potty training, you get a piece of poo poo chocolate! When you push your sister down, you get in trouble. If you behave properly in Target, I’m probably gonna give you a Cafe Icee because I’m proud of you. Do you get treats for every good thing you do? Nope. I EXPECT good behavior, but sometimes I’m gracious in my treats and gifts. Sound familiar? Guess what…scripture teaches us we are judged according to our works too. Now, salvation – THAT is free! But our actions and works while we live on this earth will bring both blessings and consequences (in this life and the next). Read the bible.

I believe I can be both gospel centered AND have fun this season of my kids’ lives, because that’s what it is – a season. This season will be gone in the blink of an eye. Sure, for 30 days I’m cheering on Santa, but I’m also doing everything I can to glorify God 365 days of the year. I take my kids trick-or-treating and when they lose a tooth I’ll put a dollar under their pillow (maybe I’ll even wear a tutu to get in character). They watch Disney and Power Rangers. They eat Cheetos and bread filled with gluten and they love to sing Jesus Loves the Little Children and Let It Go! They won’t find a scale in my home to weigh themselves and I’ll give them Tylenol or Thieves essential oil…whatever I can find if it makes them feel better. They get vaccinated but it’s usually at an appointment three months behind. They are hopefully balanced and won’t feel the legalism of pro or anti sides. I try not to stress myself. They are God’s and I am a steward of them. He controls their destiny. But while He entrusted them to me we are gonna bake Christmas cookies, feed Rudolph and read the Christmas Story for as long as they will let me.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 24, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Wow your wife even matched the color of the ribbons on her tree to the color of the drapes. Now that's going too far



Yep, she is a perfectionist.  She and I are a typical example of total opposites.  



WaltL1 said:


> Then you might like what my good friend and fellow Agnostic does every year  -
> http://wabe.org/post/christmas-lights-monroe-drive


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 24, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> You need to slip one of those Charlie Brown ornaments into the pretty tree.



I would try it, but she would remove it pretty quick.  Not much gets by her.

She and I host a Christmas dinner for a large group of friends every year.  Folks dress nice, we use fancy china, all that.  Anyway, one year I thought it would be funny to hang a boars head over the dinner table right before we said the blessing (she had stepped out for a moment).  

That wasn't a fun moment in our home, and she still won't laugh about it.


----------

